# is cork or foam roadbed necesary??



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a pretty good sized layout and was wondering if I really need roadbed?? I have thick cardboard as sub and its laying on top of plywood so its really sturdy any info willl be good..
thanks...steve A.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Roadbed is not "needed" per se. I never used it until now my track has always been right on top of the wood. It does help with the noise factor as well as make the track look more realistic by being slightly higher than roads and other less used tracks. just gives more realism for a raised roadbed.

got a pic of how your layout is with the cardboard on it? never seen that done before


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

i have pics on my phone but i gotta figure out how to post em on here..


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

if you have a smart phone and the photobucket app then upload them that way and then go on your photobucket account and use the IMG tag that in the bottom option when you scroll over the picture and it is highlighted


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You don't need the roadbed to be functional, however you'll have noticably more noise from the track as the trains are rolling (louder with speed). I've got some sidings that I didn't put roadbed down, but trains will only be rolling through slow there so noise isn't an issue.


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

if it sounds more realistic thats fine cause its in an old mobile home so its a good size layout noise dosent matter....I will try to download the photobucket app in a few min


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I honestly would use it on the main-line. If not, all you;ll hear is a obnoxious roar. Now, my Marx, love that classis O scale roar!


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

great!! thanks alot guys i will get some layout pics soon


----------

